# 82LB Cobia off Pensacola Beach Pier



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if you guys saw this, but what a slob. Posted on FB today.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad he screwed someone over to catch it... still a hell of a fish.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

John B. said:


> Too bad he screwed someone over to catch it... still a hell of a fish.


Someone else call first shot and he throw first. ?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

that's one hell of a bbq, fish fry, smoke out hahaha dam that's a beast


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Too bad he screwed someone over to catch it... still a hell of a fish.


You mean there's fishing etiquette on the pier! :laughing:

Nice fish! :thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice cobe how ever it was caught.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Im with Cobe Killer. Hell of a fish no matter how it was caught. Surprised he did not get his line cut if he jumped over the angler that called first shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Im with Cobe Killer. Hell of a fish no matter how it was caught. Surprised he did not get his line cut if he jumped over the angler that called first shot.


No, the kid who called first shot is one of the nicest, well mannered kid out there. 

I wasn't out there to see it, but from what everyone is saying, he got screwed.

Shame that greed over a stupid fish will result to that.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

let me say Congrats to the fishermen before this thread takes a right turn into crazy ville and gets deleted....:band:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

They decked four at the Pensacola Beach pier yesterday. I don't know what happened with the big fish but I do know that NICE don't cut it out there. There are a handful of people that think that every fish should be caught by them regardless.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

feelin' wright said:


> Im with Cobe Killer. Hell of a fish no matter how it was caught. Surprised he did not get his line cut if he jumped over the angler that called first shot.


telling by the pic I dont think that dude is jumping over anything


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn......wtg
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

That is an awesome fish, and I imagine one hell of a fight. Judging by what the members post about the piers, I will continue to avoid them. Taking the boat out this weekend to go after cobia.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Who is this in the picture?


----------



## rychefiji1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeremy Hogue.


----------

